# new wet dry filter



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

I got this off pat last night. Not sure but I think he made it. Anyways I added a few pipes for the outflow. Its a maxijet 900 powerhead with bioballs and filter floss. I added some oyster shells to help buffer the ph and here she is. Water in the bottom looks dirty but it isnt not sure why the cam made it look that way lol. Here are afew pics:










































Id love to hear ur thuoghts on how to pimp it out more.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

any other media shuold i add?


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

pack that thing with pot scrubbers =D


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

add them wear!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

is it sitting on top of the tank?


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

yes it is. i have to figure out how to mount it for good. maybe a slft or something. any ideas? right now the light bar wont go across.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

the filter on the top ,it wont too weighty for the tank ?


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

there must be a way to get this set up under the tank or on the floor beside it at least...


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

Never seen a sump set up like that before but that's actually a good idea, if you can get it up and away from the tank.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

I considered an above tank approach to sumps also. 
It eliminates the need for an overflow and seems alot safer for leak prevention.
Appearance was my major stumbling block with this. I was going to build a shelf above my tank. The wife wasnt too wild about that idea though.
I got rid of my sump and have an external HOB overflow box for trade if you are interested in moveing it under your tank.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

you can do it either way. 

1) on top of the tank. Many are switching to that now providing you have space and support. You are depending a powerhead to pump water in. You no longer need to drill or overflow your tank. The outflow = gravity. If power goes out, powerhead stops, you won't have a chance to flood your sump. And only thing you have to watch is your powerhead pump GPH. For a 1.5" outflow of the sump, that is usually = 1200 GPH. As long as your pump doesn't pump more than that, you won't flood your sump. Even if your pump happens to be more powerful even accounted with the head pleasure, there is always the adjustment kit that you can turn down your pump.

2) the same sump can also be placed under the tank. What you do is to add an overflow or connect your drilled hole of your tank to where the pump pumps water in right now but remove the pump as gravity will draw water down, then a) add external pump where your outflow is now and pump water back, or b) plug the hole and use your powerhead to pump water back to the tank.

Hope this helps...


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

by the way, there isn't much water in a sump; your sump, weight is not usually an issue.

Even in a 20g sump, your are mostly 1/3 - 1/4 full so you are only having weight of tank + 5-7g of water.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

yeah it fine weight wise its more getting offthe tank so the light strip fits. i have a friend who is coming over to build something for me. so just another week or so and it will be all done.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

filter is running great and my buddy has drawn up some plans for how so mount it off the tank and alow the light strip.


----------

